# </3 RIP Twila AKA Twi



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

I am Completely Devestated and shocked and about to probably cry just at any moment. 
I have been in contact with the owner of where i used to take riding lessons, and she had to sadly sell the stable and now it is gone, i was talking to her about buying some winter blankets and halters etc, off of her. 
She said she remembered my name and said i sounded familiar, and we started talking about the stable and i told her about Twila, The first lesson horse ive ever ridden for my whole time at the stable. 
She was an arabian and full of spirit, Ive always had the memory of when she spooked and told it where ever ive gone. How she almost, smothered me against the arena wall lol ! But in a sense it wasnt all that bad, of a memory, it was the most cherished memory i have had of her, and she told me that twi passed away this spring at the age of 21. 

Im glad that she lived a very long life, but it breaks my heart.
I am going to miss her So MUCH ! 
( okay i just broke down. -.-') 

RIP Twila AKA Twi, 
I will always remember you, and cherish your life, The times i had to ride you and the relationship we shared
Run Free In Rainbow Bridge XoXo


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

So sorry about Twi :-( I'm sure she had a great life


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I am also sorry for your loss. Nothing like losing the horse that taught you how to ride and how to care for them.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------

